# Brake groan from rear disc brakes



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Speedbuff said:


> I put this question in the diesel tech section because I believe the diesels use their own uniekbrake system . I have owned this car only for a few months and when I bought this it just had new rotors and pads installed. On the first brake application of the drive the car emits a nasty groan as you first apply the brakes it is only on initial application . I can duplicate it with the parking brake but again its only the initial contact that causes the noise . Anybody know of any sedvice bullitins to adress this ? I was going to try some different pads to see if that corrects it . Any help would be greatly appreciated!


I do not have a diesel, but if you also look at Buick Verano sites, they have the same setup IIRC.


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

If you have checked that both inside and outside pads are evenly worn then you can try to lightly ride your brakes in reverse for about a 100 feet before completely stopping and then going forward doing the same. This could fix the issue.

I had a grand prix that I bought used and it would do that I was young and didn't care, but after a while I found out the outer brake pad never slid like it should and the inside pad was almost bare metal. Driver side rear.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

I cleaned and lubed them and they are new


----------



## Kyle32 (Apr 6, 2021)

How many miles are on the car? Could bearings be an underlying issue?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There’s probably several dozen brake pads and rotors that are sold for these diesels. But there is only one that the vehicle left Lordstown Assembly with. They are not cheap, and can be a challenge to find. But they won’t groan.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Tomko said:


> There’s probably several dozen brake pads and rotors that are sold for these diesels. But there is only one that the vehicle left Lordstown Assembly with. They are not cheap, and can be a challenge to find. But they won’t groan.


They weren't too difficult to find on Rock Auto, thankfully. Not overly cheap, but not terrible either - I paid $171 shipped last September for both rear pads and rotors of the GM OE variety (which is also what I put on the front the year before). It's all I intend to put on our "normal" cars - over 100k miles on the brakes with almost all city driving since late summer of 2014.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Are the dampeners still there? They are in place of the bottom bolts on the caliper.


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

I am afraid you guys are likely right oe is the best but I think I will order some dura stop pads always seemed to-have good luck with those.Dampners are there lower pin on the left hand side .Do they require any special attention ?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Speedbuff said:


> I am afraid you guys are likely right oe is the best but I think I will order some dura stop pads always seemed to-have good luck with those.Dampners are there lower pin on the left hand side .Do they require any special attention ?


The dampener should be on both sides. And no they don't require any special attention that I am aware of, just use a spanner to take them off.

I personally recommend using OEM pads only but that's up to you. Even the best Auto Zone pads give me problems. Use RockAuto for a good selection of pads. They have a 5% discount code available in the vendor section of the forum (I always forget to use this discount code).









RockAuto







www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I tend to agree it was not very often that we would have problems with oe gm pads .Even those on occasion had noise complaint though. Ive replaced them under warranty before . I was hoping someone knew of a psb from gm that would address brake noise concerns for our gen 1 diesel brakes. Are they common to other applications ? I should spend some time this weekend and pinpoint the side making the noise maybe tear them down and inspect them ?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Speedbuff said:


> Well I tend to agree it was not very often that we would have problems with oe gm pads .Even those on occasion had noise complaint though. Ive replaced them under warranty before . I was hoping someone knew of a psb from gm that would address brake noise concerns for our gen 1 diesel brakes. Are they common to other applications ? I should spend some time this weekend and pinpoint the side making the noise maybe tear them down and inspect them ?


There's nothing really special about our brakes.

You can try just basic maintenance. Buy some brake lube, then tear down the brake calipers and lubricate everything - Between abutment clips and caliper, slide pins (just enough to make them wet), and back sides of brake pads. See if that helps.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*How to Adjust Rear Drum Brakes*


----------



## Speedbuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Thankd for the rear drum advise but mine are disk


----------

